# New Mattel Cars 2 set!!!!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the link. It looks like they heard us that the layouts were too small. 

http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index...15&foreSeeBrowseLoyalty=1&foreSeeEnabled=true

or 


http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-CARS-2-L...801?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1bd1be11

Get them before their gone. 

I do not like the looks of the Cars myself though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Too bad it's not out in the US market yet.

Lucky Canucks


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

What???? better hitch up the moose!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the link. *It looks like they heard us that the layouts were too small.*
> 
> http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index...15&foreSeeBrowseLoyalty=1&foreSeeEnabled=true
> 
> ...


Yeah that new layout is HUGE


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*sorry*

not impressed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

A little better than a figure 8, but not by much.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Target has the figure 8 track with the same two cars. $39.99. This was in Arizona.:thumbsup:


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

They have it listed on the Target USA website as well: Cars 2 New Race Set - London Version (extended figure 8) for $39.99 + shipping


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

What is that, 4 extra pieces of track? 

Worst thing mattel ever did was make those tracks battery operated, pretty much sealed the fate of the tyco/mattel sets.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What the heck is that? An Indy car?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Sad, so sad. Mattel really screwed up the TYCO slot car line.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think they did a great job on the cars. Looks like the real cartoon!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I just was at Target yesterday and saw these sets. And ya know, they maybe cheap & cheezy and made for young kids, but HEY- At least they are building Slot Cars and Sets and keeping the Hobby alive. And maybe introducing a few young kids to a hobby which they may not have otherwise been exposed too !? Kudos to Them !
PS- and Kudos for producing and selling the HPX2 chassis that are the BEST BUY in Slots ever !


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hi guys. I just was at Target yesterday and saw these sets. And ya know, they maybe cheap & cheezy and made for young kids, but HEY- At least they are building Slot Cars and Sets and keeping the Hobby alive. And maybe introducing a few young kids to a hobby which they may not have otherwise been exposed too !? Kudos to Them !
> PS- and Kudos for producing and selling the HPX2 chassis that are the BEST BUY in Slots ever !


I agree... and I don't mind the battery sets. That was due to a federal law regarding sales to minors. The cars run just fine on my track.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hi guys. I just was at Target yesterday and saw these sets. And ya know, they maybe cheap & cheezy and made for young kids, but HEY- At least they are building Slot Cars and Sets and keeping the Hobby alive. And maybe introducing a few young kids to a hobby which they may not have otherwise been exposed too !? Kudos to Them !


While I really wish you were right, I'm afraid that a small figure 8 set with blazing fast cars and no aftermarket support will not encourage kids to get into the hobby, but rather discourage them after about 15 minutes.

Especially when you have to constantly shell out money for batteries. Without a larger starter set, realistic speeds, electric power and especially a large after purchase support system, these sets do nothing to grow the hobby. 

Think about it - where does someone go to get more Mattel track, cars and accessories if they aren't already "plugged into" the hobby? Neither the back of the box nor the paperwork for the set point you in the direction of getting more deeply involved. Mattel doesn't even attempt to get you interested.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While both of you have valid points, I tend to agree with Joe. My kid's first set was a lifelike 8 with a Charger and Superbird. Granted, this set was bought a few years ago, and was wart powered. BUT the small amount of track, coupled with the unreal speed was stomach turning... When one car came off, without a doubt there was no saving the other from launching. IMHO, even most parents with fond memories of slot cars as a kid would be so turned off to the experience after buying one of these sets, odds are the thought of expansion or even exploration into the hobby would be highly unlikely. Mattel has taken TYCO and left it as a ghost of it's former self. You would think with the trademark edge they have, and the ability to tool car bodies as fast as they do, there would be something worthwhile coming from them all the time. All I see now are cookie cutter figure 8 layouts, all 9" curves, and a battery munching power system. Sadly, from what I can observe, to Mattel, slots are nothing more than a disposable kiddie Xmas novelty.. (batteries not included).

The saddest point of all is the fact that of the big box stores I have visited most will likely have *these* sets around the holidays. What are the odds of finding a Tomy set at Walmart? Nil?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I'm still in Favor of these sets....*

Well- first off, they aren't actually Blazing fast, not with the "Three position" regulated controllers that come with the set. Second, Mattel will sell you chassis and even some track I believe, straight thru the mail from them at very reasonable cost.
Sorry Joe, but I think Mattel's capitalizing on the Disney/Pixar CARS movies, with these slot car sets is a good thing....but YMMV 
PS- it ain't the kids themselves buying these sets, it's their parents, and you'd maybe think that they had some experience with HO Slots back when they were young, and would know how to keep adding to and/or upgrading these starter sets....afterall, Places like HobbyTalk are attracting Newbies all the time :thumbsup:



Grandcheapskate said:


> While I really wish you were right, I'm afraid that a small figure 8 set with blazing fast cars and no aftermarket support will not encourage kids to get into the hobby, but rather discourage them after about 15 minutes.
> 
> Especially when you have to constantly shell out money for batteries. Without a larger starter set, realistic speeds, electric power and especially a large after purchase support system, these sets do nothing to grow the hobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh btw- I don't think all of Mattel's recent Slot car sets are battery powered. EG- I think I saw a set at Target last summer that was wall wart powered ? ....I think it had some futuristic looking Hotwheels (Body)derived cars in the set ? Am I correct in thinking that Mattel is still making wall-Wart powered sets too ?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Oh btw- I don't think all of Mattel's recent Slot car sets are battery powered. EG- I think I saw a set at Target last summer that was wall wart powered ? ....I think it had some futuristic looking Hotwheels (Body)derived cars in the set ? Am I correct in thinking that Mattel is still making wall-Wart powered sets too ?


 Mattel hasn't issued a US based race set with a wall wart in a few years, maybe 5 or more. I don't know about non-US sets. Last year's Christmas time set (with Iridium and Synkro) was battery powered, as were those issued in 2008 and 2009 (Batman, CARS and Speed Racer). I'm trying to remember the last electric powered set. It might have been the set with the Charger and Superbird and the first HPX2 chassis, although I think that was battery powered as well.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Sorry Joe, but I think Mattel's capitalizing on the Disney/Pixar CARS movies, with these slot car sets is a good thing....but YMMV


It is a great move. But they don't follow it up with any kind of support.



> PS- it ain't the kids themselves buying these sets, it's their parents, and you'd maybe think that they had some experience with HO Slots back when they were young, and would know how to keep adding to and/or upgrading these starter sets....afterall, Places like HobbyTalk are attracting Newbies all the time :thumbsup:


 But the number of places where someone can find accessories doesn't exist as it did in the 1960s and 1970s. As an experiment, try to find a non-internet based source which sells a variety of Tyco/Mattel track or new (not NOS) replacement Mattel cars. Knowing HOW to add to a set and being able to find the necessary parts, or even knowing what is available, are two different things.

Even at our slot car shows, I have to explain to people how the different curve radii interact with each other. And these are people who are already in the hobby to one degree or another.

Joe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Mattel hasn't issued a US based race set with a wall wart in a few years, maybe 5 or more. I don't know about non-US sets. Last year's Christmas time set (with Iridium and Synkro) was battery powered, as were those issued in 2008 and 2009 (Batman, CARS and Speed Racer). I'm trying to remember the last electric powered set. It might have been the set with the Charger and Superbird and the first HPX2 chassis, although I think that was battery powered as well.
> 
> Joe


firebird/camaro police set? 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Changing Times....*

But Joe, this is 2011, and more people shop online than go to stores or Shows...Heck, I've never been to a slotcar show(although I'd love to go), but with gas at $4.00/gal. unless the Show was within 20 miles, it wouldn't pay me to go(sorry). As it is, in the past 10 months, I've bought dozens of new and used cars and stuff online, and I never left my house.
Times are changing, and maybe kids will never get into slots like we did when we were kids ? But you can't fault Mattel for trying with these CARS sets....and FWIW, when Target was discounting the original CARS sets a few years back, they were practically GIVING them away at like $15 ! So many of you dealers were buying up all you could , and then parting them out- and you guys made a Bundle, selling the Cars for like $25+ a piece and then piecing out the track, controllers etc.....I still see dealers trying to dump those Brown 9" curves -LOL.

PS-(slight off topic) how come Life-Like still sells their HO sets with Wall Warts ?




Grandcheapskate said:


> It is a great move. But they don't follow it up with any kind of support.
> 
> But the number of places where someone can find accessories doesn't exist as it did in the 1960s and 1970s. As an experiment, try to find a non-internet based source which sells a variety of Tyco/Mattel track or new (not NOS) replacement Mattel cars. Knowing HOW to add to a set and being able to find the necessary parts, or even knowing what is available, are two different things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> But Joe, this is 2011, and more people shop online than go to stores or Shows...Heck, I've never been to a slotcar show(although I'd love to go), but with gas at $4.00/gal. unless the Show was within 20 miles, it wouldn't pay me to go(sorry). As it is, in the past 10 months, I've bought dozens of new and used cars and stuff online, and I never left my house.?


 True enough. Okay, even using online resources, try to find add-on components for a Tyco/Mattel set. Now, how did Mattel help you find them? Did Mattel encourage you to do so? You can even call their customer support if you think that would help.



> PS-(slight off topic) how come Life-Like still sells their HO sets with Wall Warts ?


 Both Lifelike and Tomy (and AW?) sell electric sets, and my guess would be because they consider them as viable products. Mattel went to battery power for the cost savings (and reduced liability?) and because they're only interested in selling cheap sets at Christmas. They really have no intention of supporting this part of their business.

Joe


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Mattel doesn't sell wall warts as a service part, disappeared from the parts site 6 months ago. Meaning today there are no new Tyco/Mattel wall warts other than vendor inventory.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Purchsed the set, like the chassis & new multi-spoke rims: red on the F1 car & grey on McQueen.
Disappointed with new McQueen car compared to the original. All decals on new McQueen are all thick peel & stick type even the eyes & some edges don't stay down. Also, no clear coating on body which is a washed out red & larger than original.

FYI & just my opinion but still Happy Mattel is still producing any HO Slot Cars. ..RL


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

There are good and bad points to the set but if it is succesful hopefully there will be more to come and much better offerings. I remember not to long ago not being able to find a train or slot car set at a major retailer. I know Thomas the train has done wonders for the Train hobby. Time will tell...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Just ran through toysrus last night & the Cars set that was in the store is 1/43 scale.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The Target store here in NJ had the new London City Raceway set for $40. 

I haven't removed the track from the box yet, but in another brainless move it looks like Mattel has given up on the 15" straight and always uses the 15" squeeze track in their sets. At least, that's the way it looks from the box cover. And having bought all the recent Mattel offerings, none of them contained a 15" straight, just a 15" squeeze track. I guess the 15" straight mold broke.

Joe


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

*Yeah, why buy it a ToysRus*



FullyLoaded said:


> They have it listed on the Target USA website as well: Cars 2 New Race Set - London Version (extended figure 8) for $39.99 + shipping


Yeah, why buy it at Toy R us, when $30.00 cheaper at Target, then again WHY BUY IT AT ALL, CRAPPY SET battery operated WHAT A JOKE better luck on eBay buying a REAL HO SET!


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

I was wondering if I could plug my Tyco AC adapter instead of the batteries? Thought I'd ask before frying the whole set.Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how many of what type batteries does the set use now? what is the voltage on the TYCO wallwart adapter that you are intending to use? let me just say that I run all kinds of HO slot cars on automotive batteries combined to make 24 volts and I haven't fried a car yet. there is more than enough amperage for all kinds of cars and any amount of cars. so, that being said, I think you are safe running your battery set on a power pack.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just plug in a Tyco/Mattel WallWart and Play.....I've bought cars from those battery powered sets and have run them for 100's of hours now with no problems. A had a friend who bought a complete CARS first edition set, and had been running it off a standard Mattel WallWart and had no complaints....I later bought his complete set, and used some of the track and both car chassis which are still running fast and furious


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Just plug in a Tyco/Mattel WallWart and Play.....I've bought cars from those battery powered sets and have run them for 100's of hours now with no problems. A had a friend who bought a complete CARS first edition set, and had been running it off a standard Mattel WallWart and had no complaints....I later bought his complete set, and used some of the track and both car chassis which are still running fast and furious


yeah same here.. i used x2 tyco wallwarts on them with no problem. 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I wanted to add just two PRO and CON about the original CARS set. And this first PRO also pertains to the latest CARS set. And this is about the controllers, they are normal(ish) 70 ohm controllers- BUT they have a three position switch on the side that allows for beginner, intermediate and expert speeds, just by limiting the amount of trigger pull back, simple-but it works, which is a good tool for kids, and also can kinda be used like restrictor plate racing- lol.
Now about the "Con" with the first edition CARS set, it had Horrible tires(for traction purposes), and there were NO aftermarket tires to fit those odd rims. Best thing to do was toss the rear axle set (cannot easily pull off the wheels from knurled ends) and the rear axle was very narrow/short anyway. Just replace with some other Tyco/Mattel 440 axle for the rear. The fronts can be left alone, and the wheels look kinda cool on retro cars like the Hudson Hornet....

















PS- you can even have used more narrow wheels than these, ie-like what were found on the Tyco HP2 and HP7 cars, and they would have fit under the Hornets quarter panels.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralph, if you have those wheels/tires and want to trade them for others, let me know.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> ralph, if you have those wheels/tires and want to trade them for others, let me know.


Actually Al, although I don't use them on the rear for any cars, I love them on the fronts, and the two rear sets I had got transplanted onto front axles. And yeah- I'm guessing you think they look cool too 









Note the wheels on the front of two of the Vicky's


----------

